# 86 720 2.4L idle problem



## norcalfunjunky (Apr 28, 2010)

My 1986 720 King Cab (manual transmission) won't idle. It starts easily, but instantly stalls, unless I keep the rpm high via the accelerator pedal. I have replaced the plugs, rotor, distributor cap, fuel filters and plug wires, but this hasn't helped.

Can anyone shed some light on this problem?

Does anyone know where I can get a vacuum hose diagram and supplies list?

Thanks for your help!

NorCalFunJunky


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

its not injected... correct
for a carb, pull the fuel inlet and there is a little filter, clean/replace.
Might also check the accelerator pump, should be 2 little screws that go thru a retainer to hold it in. There is also a anti-dieseling solenoid that might be stuck, screws in from the side. A couple of places to start anyway


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

You may or may not know this, but the bottom of the fuel pump unscrews and there is a filter in there... might check it. (A lot people do not know its there)


----------



## cavedude (Apr 30, 2010)

*Idle problem*

Have you checked for vacuum leaks, PVC valve and hoses, stuck EGR valve. If you need Diagrams go to your public library website and find the do it yourself section, Auto repair section will have lots of info on your truck.


----------



## codemiester2006 (May 6, 2010)

i have vaccum diagram i try to email it to u


----------



## kotakid32 (Aug 19, 2010)

*1985 Nissan 720 that will NOT idle*

I have the same problem with my 1985 Nissan 720. It runs fine but will not idle at all. I have replace the anti-dieseling solenoid only to discover the old one was working fine. I removed the spring and needle from the anti dieseling solenoid, and I hooked up a voltmeter in parallel with the black and red wires on the solenoid and I have almost no voltage (.3 volts) at idle and then at about 1500-1800 RPM I have battery voltage (13.34 volts) and then above about 1800-2000 RPM I have about .5 volts. I have checked my throttle valve and readjusted that to have have an open circuit at about 1350RPM - but this did not fix the no idle problem either. By any chance is my engine controller (E.C.C.) not functioning properly? Do I need a new one? If so, where is the best place to get one? Checked online and they cost almost $300.

I am not ready to junk out my 720. I have 197,565 miles on it and the engine has never been touched and still running strong. I am going to see how long it will go.


----------

